# BOSTON HOUSING PD



## POPCOP (Sep 14, 2004)

Can anyone tell me about the Boston Housing PD. Is it a good place to work?


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

It's like working in a trailer park, minus the aluminum. No contract in the last 4 years 4 months and not one on the horizon any time soon. Other than that, it's OK. I'll post if a test is coming up. HC


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

*It's like working in a trailer park, minus the aluminum.*

:L:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Yeah, replace the alluminum with bricks and roaches and you're all set.


----------



## POPCOP (Sep 14, 2004)

How is the equipment and pay?


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

I guy I work with was a former Boston Housing cop and he said he enjoyed it.


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

Just like any housing department. Their is alot of Police work to be done, since some of the projects are filled with gangs. A very good class room


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

What does a houseing cop do? Do they just evict people all day?


----------



## randy13 (Oct 7, 2004)

Bear with me...first posting and all...I've been at Boston Housing for about 4 years now...Like any job it has its ups and downs. There's tons of work to do and you learn ALOT very fast. Considering how hard it is to get a job in this state I consider myself lucky that I got on this job. I work with great people (for the most part) and we have a ton of fun. Equipment is ok...they've always taken care of me with uniforms and such. As Housingcop has already said, they could be a little more humane on the contract end of things, but I guess you have to take the good with the bad.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Stm,
We don't do evictions or serve civil process. Constables who have a contract with the Authority do that. Sometimes the Constable who serves the papers runs into a bit of trouble &amp; they call us. 

Nothing like getting bounced from the bricks for non-payment of $125/month to fire up a group of people. Think about it, where are you going to go once you get tossed out? 444 Harrison Ave is not a good option either. 

Back in the day we had people assigned to the Suffolk County DA's office, BPD Gang Unit, HUD-OIG, &amp; 2 in the DEA. Most of those positions are gone now due to budget &amp; personnel constraints. Equipment is fair but as always, can be better. We are in fact finding now before a mediator. Let's hope this gets settled before I retire.


----------



## randy13 (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey Housing, didn't we have someone over at the U.S. Marshals office? Or was that just SD slingin more b.s.?


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Yeah, I think they gave him a wanted poster of ****** Bulger and a plastic Junior Marshal badge &amp; sent him on his merry way. Made him happy so he could submit OT slips. Hehe. Sorry to see him go. He was one of us.


----------



## POPCOP (Sep 14, 2004)

Will they be testing soon? Do you need to test if you are already a Police Officer or will they accept laterals?


----------



## randy13 (Oct 7, 2004)

As far as I know they still test, even if you're already working/trained. A few years back they had a test for academy trained ppl...but as of right now we have a hiring freeze....


----------

